# Cartucheras



## Nenita84

Hi!!

I would be interested in knowing the English translation of "cartucheras", I know it´s a bit complicate, because "cartucheras" is the colloquial word that is referred to the chubby (but only a bit!!) thighes of women

For example:

He comido tanto chocolate que tengo unas _cartucheras.

_


----------



## belén

Hay una expresión similar, creo que las llaman "love handles" (como asas del amor, dejo la explicación a tu imaginación...)


----------



## chucho

Nunca había escuchado esa palabra, never in my life...


----------



## Nenita84

Oh, Belén, "love handles" :-S y yo quejándome de ellas, nada, seguiré tomando chocolate ;-), por cierto, gracias por la traducción!

Chucho, puede que sea una palabra que sólo usemos en España...


----------



## o'clock

Hola, yo he oído en un programa de tv:

Saddlebags, que son alforjas, pero que se utiliza para denominar las "cartucheras"

Un saludo,


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Creo que en México "chaparreras" sería el sinónimo de "cartucheras"
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## chucho

Estve buscando en San Google (Imágenes) y encontré cartucheras...

Aquí en Yucatán, le llamamos simplemente bolsas o bultos


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

chucho said:
			
		

> Estve buscando en San Google (Imágenes) y encontré cartucheras...
> 
> Aquí en Yucatán, le llamamos simplemente bolsas o bultos


 


Nunca he escuchado a nadie decir:
Tiene unas bolsas/bultos horribles en los muslos... y menos a una mujer decir "tengo unas ...." 
¡Ya me imagino a una diciéndolo!


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Por si andamos extraviados en la connotacion que se trata:

*Cartuchera*
col. Abultamientos de las caderas por acumulación de grasa:
se hizo la liposucción para que le quitaran las cartucheras.
Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe S.A., Madrid

En México son chaparreras.
Saludos
Tggr


----------



## SADACA

Asas del amor!! definitivamente mejor y mas sugestivo que el que usamos en Venezuela: Revolveras, por asimilación con las fundas de las pistolas de los "Vaqueros" / "Cowboys"
Por cierto, ¿es "Revolveras" equivalente a "Cartucheras" en cuanto a fundas de las pistolas?


----------



## Laia

chucho said:
			
		

> Estve buscando en San Google (Imágenes) y encontré cartucheras...
> 
> Aquí en Yucatán, le llamamos simplemente bolsas o bultos


 
Las imágenes que aparecen en google buscando _cartucheras_ son más bien de _riñoneras_, ya sabéis, una especie de "mini-bolso".

Las cartucheras son como "michelines" en los muslos, es grasa...

No sé si era necesario puntualizar, pero bueno...

saludos


----------



## belén

La RAE da esta definición, a mi gusto, muy machista...Esos académicos de figuras perfectas se olvidaron de que otros no lo son tanto  



> *2. f. Acumulación de grasa en la parte lateral superior de los muslos de la mujer.
> *


 


			
				SADACA said:
			
		

> Por cierto, ¿es "Revolveras" equivalente a "Cartucheras" en cuanto a fundas de las pistolas?


 
Según la otra acepción de la RAE, la cartuchera es donde se guardan los cartuchos.



> *1. f. Caja o cinto, generalmente de cuero, y destinados a llevar la dotación individual de cartuchos de un arma de fuego.
> *


----------



## Nenita84

Si. son el equivalente a "revolveras"


----------



## Eugin

Yo escuché a un australiano referirse a ellas como "*love-handles*", como sugirió Belén!!

A propósito, en Argentina le decimos: *rollitos  * (suena más simpático, me parece... )

Saludos!!


----------



## NINA_BCN

"Love-handles" ¡¡Qué bonito!!


----------



## Puntitas

Hola,

Aunque se les dice "love handles" a los bultitos que se forman en la parte lateral de los muslos, es más común llamarlos "saddlebags". "Love handles" son las llantitas o rollitos que algunas tenemos en la cintura. Esta expressión me causan una risa incontrolable porque, por más que quiera, no puedo imaginar que algún interesado pueda tomar a su prenda por las asas y llevarla a su nido sin lastimarse la espalda.

Si una tiene muslos "de mucho ver", es muy común decir que una tiene "thunder thighs (truenos de muslos)", expresión que no entiendo porque siendo malpensada, pienso muchas cosas:

I can't have any of that chocolate cake because I don't want to have thunder thighs.

Ciao


----------



## Nenita84

Ahh, then "love handles" is the perfect place to tickle, isn´t it? In Spain we say "michelines" like the make of tires ;-)


----------



## araceli

Acá he oído que le dicen "pantalón de montar" a la grasa acumulada en los muslos.


----------



## chucho

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> Hi!!
> 
> I would be interested in knowing the English translation of "cartucheras", I know it´s a bit complicate, because "cartucheras" is the colloquial word that is referred to the chubby (but only a bit!!) thighes of women
> 
> For example:
> 
> He comido tanto chocolate que tengo unas _cartucheras.
> 
> _



Ando más perdido que quien sabe quién, yo hasta el momento he entenido que estas hablando de eso que se forma en las caderas (por la grasa, etc...),...

Y si es así, en Yucatán se le dice: lonjas o llantas, y en diminuto si no estan tan grandes...

He comido tanto chocolate que tengo unas llantitas (lonjitas)...


----------



## Nenita84

Noo, nooo, tener cartucheras es tener "abombados" los muslos por exceso de grasa... quizás lo he explicado mal en inglés.. es que mi inglés es un poco pésimo


----------



## gisele73

Eugin said:
			
		

> Yo escuché a un australiano referirse a ellas como "*love-handles*", como sugirió Belén!!
> 
> A propósito, en Argentina le decimos: *rollitos  *(suena más simpático, me parece... )
> 
> Saludos!!


 
En el Perú les decimos "rollitos" a la grasita de más alrededor de la cintura, no en las caderas.


----------



## gisele73

Nenita84 said:
			
		

> Oh, Belén, "love handles" :-S y yo quejándome de ellas, nada, seguiré tomando chocolate ;-), por cierto, gracias por la traducción!
> 
> Chucho, puede que sea una palabra que sólo usemos en España...


 
Qué curioso, justo mientras leía tu post tenía una taza de chocolate caliente en las manos...jejeje 

En el Perú una "cartuchera" es donde se guardan los lápices, lapiceros, borrador, etc...,de ésas que uno lleva en la mochila al colegio (pencil bag o pencil case en inglés o algo así).

Saludos


----------



## dinis

I agree with Puntitas that LOVE HANDLES refers to the"tire" we develop, usually in middle age, around the waist, but for the life of me I have never heard the term used for the thighs. We English-speakers sometimes grasp the area above our waistbsands when we say it. I, also,don't believe the term is at all sexual. People often refering to a pot belly say, "There is more of me to grab ,or more of me to love" thus dismissing the importance of weight to a relationship. As two people stroll with their arms around each other there is simply more to hold on to. Even prudes feel free to use the term.


----------



## odelotj

De acuerdo con Puntitas, en las PIERNAS se llaman "thunder thighs". Love handles no es la panza, si no que los "rollitos" que se salen a los dos lados de la cintura.

Mi mamá a los "love handles" le dice tuches.  Ja ja, no se porque, pero, allí esta, así les dice. A lo de las piernas, en realidad no se.


----------



## Puntitas

Estoy de acuerdo con Dinis. En inglés, "love handles" no tiene nada de sexual, pero desde una vez que le traducí el concepto a mi mamá (con picardia, por supuesto), no se me quita de la cabeza que algo hay.


----------



## belén

Pues debo confesar que parte de la culpa del desaguisado la tengo yo...Pensaba que cartucheras era la parte de los laditos de la cintura (o sea, los love handles) y aún leyendo la definición de la RAE (que yo misma copie.. más) nunca llegué a "computar" que cartucheras se refería a los muslos, ya que estaba convencida que eran los rollitos en la cintura.

Ahora voy a esconderme un ratito, chau..

B


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Puntitas said:
			
		

> Estoy de acuerdo con Dinis. En inglés, "love handles" no tiene nada de sexual, pero desde una vez que le traducí  traduje el concepto a mi mamá (con picardia, por supuesto), no se me quita de la cabeza que algo hay.


 
Puntitas, espero no te importe pero creo que el pasado de traducir, en primera persona del singular, es "traduje"  
Saludos.


----------



## el_empollon

How about "cottage cheese thighs"?
 
Or would that be something else...


----------



## odelotj

Si, es distinto.  Eso quiere decir muslos afectados por el celulitis, no solo grasa, es decir, los "thunder thighs" a veces tienen celulitis, entonces serian ambos, thunder y cottage cheese, pero no necesariamente.


----------



## real

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo Eugin y "cartucheras" son las "pencil bags/boxes" que usamos para contener las lapiceras, lápices, gomas de borrar, sacapuntas, etc. ¿Verdad?


			
				araceli said:
			
		

> Acá he oído que le dicen "pantalón de montar" a la grasa acumulada en los muslos.


----------



## kashiwazakinenji

Nenita84 said:


> Noo, nooo, tener cartucheras es tener "abombados" los muslos por exceso de grasa... quizás lo he explicado mal en inglés.. es que mi inglés es un poco pésimo



... en Colombia, a todo exceso de grasa (excepto obesidad extrema) se le llaman llanta o "tener llantas" (no importa en ke parte del cuerpo)...

y entre otras cosas "poco pesimo" es "redundar" (como decimos aki), es decir, si kieres decir ke no es pesimo pero tampoco bueno, debes decir simplemente malo... el orden de "lo mas malo a lo mejor" (lo cual tambien esta mal dicho) es pauperrimo, pesimo, malo, bueno, excelente.

¡¡¡Suerte!!!, and maybe you can just call it "fat  piles" or  "high fat located/accumulated zones" and thus you wouldn't have to consider neither the culture nor context where you are going to use the expression.

hope it helps!!


----------



## belén

Hola kashiwazakinenji,

Te pido por favor que no uses abreviaturas tipo sms cuando contribuyas con un mensaje, ya que al ser este un foro de idiomas, lo intentamos cuidar al máximo.

Te recuerdo la regla 22:



> Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms, including capitalization, punctuation, accents, and diacritics.



Gracias por colaborar de ahora en adelante,

Belén con el sombrero de mod puesto


----------



## Harmattan

En España la grasa va por zonas,

Michelines: Grasa acumulada en la zona del estómago y alrededores.
Riñoneras: Grasa acumulada en la zona de los riñones y alrededores.
cartucheras: Grasa acumulada en la zona lateral de los muslos (coloquialmente: Las cachas).
Papada: Grasa acumulada en la zona del cuello (especialmente delantera).
Lorzas: Michelines.
Codillos: La grasa acumulada en la zona inferior del brazo.

Todos valen para hombre y mujer (aunque es inusual hablar de cartucheras masculinas, ya que antes acumulamos en otras zonas).

Me imagino que así ocurre en todas partes, especificamos mucho los defectos


----------



## maria_i

En México las "cartucheras" se llaman "chaparreras", que en realidad es el pantalón de cuero para montar.

"Love handles" son las llantas, lonjas o michelines.


----------



## Shakti Su

According to Thefreedictionary.com:
love handles_pl n_ _Informal_ folds of excess fat on either side of the waist

which places the fat around the waist. I do not think that this is the most appropriate translation for the Spanish "cartucheras".

I am still seeking, I will let you know if I find out.

SS


----------



## Shakti Su

I found it!

saddlebag _Informal_ rolls of fat protruding from the sides of a person's thighs 
Collins Discovery Encyclopedia, 1st edition © HarperCollins Publishers 2005

That is surely the definition of the Spanish _cartucheras_.


----------



## Áskera

¡¿Cartuchera?! Guau, jamás lo hubiera asociado con eso. Al menos aquí en Puerto Rico «cartuchera» es donde uno guarda los lápices, la goma, etc., para llevarlos a la escuela.

Aquí le decimos «chicho(s)» a esa grasa lateral (_Qué cosa más horrible. Anda por la calle con los chichos por fuera ~ sin camisa_) y en casos un poco menos coloquiales (anuncios de televisión, para que no suene tan _tirao_) «gorditos». Esas eran las únicas formas que había escuchado en mi vida. «Lonja» o «llanta» jamás. 

Qué interesante saber cómo se dice en inglés.


----------

